# Help!! Fungus inside my Nikkor 18-105



## chirantha7777 (Apr 28, 2013)

I was playing around the camera and I found fungus on the front element behind the UV Filter. It was like a spider web forming! I managed to use my lens cleaning solution to get rid of it. I also microwaved the cloth afterwards to kill anything on it.

Later I found  that the the rear two elements inside the lens showing fungus!!!  

Here what I'm going to do/did

1. Remove the lens from the camera.
2. Install silica gel pack into the inner part of the body cap and placed and sealed the camera.
3. Tried to use a pocket laser to burn the fungus.... (Stupid thing :lmao
4. Installed silica to the inner part of the lens cap and closed it in without the UV filter.
6. Taking the lens ASAP to Nikon Service center to clean to 100%
7. Buying a dry box and moth balls to keep inside it (I know, but in Sri Lanka I think moth balls are the only real solution to fungus).

I've been using the lens in very rugged conditions! What to do


----------



## chirantha7777 (Apr 29, 2013)

UPDATE : Went to local Nikon service center. Got estimated for 63USD for complete disassemble/clean service. Paid another 60USD for a dry box with strap (Shoulder strap). My dreams of buying a D7000 is over ....


----------



## David444 (Apr 29, 2013)

.


----------



## chirantha7777 (Apr 29, 2013)

Bought a Dry Box ZhuHai HuiTong Machinery&Electronic./Ltd

Its leaking air  stupid China products!


----------



## David444 (Apr 30, 2013)

.


----------

